# WEG 2010 TV Coverage



## welsh horse rider (23 September 2010)

*the BBC will be showing Weg 2010 live online*



*Tuesday 28*

*Equestrian*

1900-2300 Live coverage of the World Equestrian Games, Kentucky.


*
Wednesday 29*

*Equestrian*

1930-2230 Live coverage of the World Equestrian Games, Kentucky.


*Saturday 2*

*Equestrian*

1400-2100 Live coverage of the World Equestrian Games - Cross Country.


*Sunday 3*

*Equestrian*

1800-2130 Live coverage of the World Equestrian Games - Cross Country.


*Wednesday 6*

*Equestrian*
2230-0230 Live coverage of the World Equestrian Games - Show Jumping.


*Friday 8*

*Equestrian*

0550-0905 Live coverage of the World Equestrian Games - Show Jumping.


*Sunday 10*

*Equestrian*

0100-0300 Live coverage of the World Equestrian Games - Show Jumping.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (23 September 2010)

Thanks for that - very useful


----------



## tarndog (23 September 2010)

BEWARE WEG RED BUTTON VIEWERS: According to BBC Red Button website WEG coverage of Eventing Cross Country and possibly Show Jumpping will NOT be available live on Freeview. See http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/tv_and_radio/5345480.stm


----------



## welsh horse rider (23 September 2010)

tarndog said:



			BEWARE WEG RED BUTTON VIEWERS: According to BBC Red Button website WEG coverage of Eventing Cross Country and possibly Show Jumpping will NOT be available live on Freeview. See http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/tv_and_radio/5345480.stm

Click to expand...

I did put it down as shown online not on the red button as wasn't sure of the times x


----------



## Over2You (23 September 2010)

So, quite a few late nights and early rises then. Think I'll set up camp in the living room. 

Thanks for the info and Eurosport are also covering the WEG. Once I find out their schedule I will post it. Why do Freeview viewers always get such a rough deal anyway? Not exactly fair.


----------



## welsh horse rider (23 September 2010)

Over2You said:



			So, quite a few late nights and early rises then. Think I'll set up camp in the living room. 

Thanks for the info and Eurosport are also covering the WEG. Once I find out their schedule I will post it. Why do Freeview viewers always get such a rough deal anyway? Not exactly fair.
		
Click to expand...

you said it over2you


----------



## BBH (23 September 2010)

There is an up to date coverage list in this weeks H & H and reading that it appears coverage may be minimal.


----------



## welsh horse rider (23 September 2010)

LHS said:



			There is an up to date coverage list in this weeks H & H and reading that it appears coverage may be minimal.
		
Click to expand...

as per usual now if this was football it would be rammed down our throats but as it's to do with horse riding no one bothers but what about us who enjoy watching equestrian sports xx


----------



## BBH (24 September 2010)

We are in the minority, zillions more people watch footie than anything equestrian. Also for pure SJ fans it looks worse as the details read as if its only eventing SJing being shown.


----------



## welsh horse rider (24 September 2010)

you said it


----------



## badattitude (24 September 2010)

Also I think although eurosport is there it will mostly be for the benefit of the european versions of the station, I do not think British Eurosport will show much live but i may be wrong. In Europe, in many places, the showjumping is a very big sport, but the British are only sending a team for experience so that will hardly encourage the media here to cover that discipline.


----------



## suzysparkle (25 September 2010)

There's coverage on Eurosport UK and Eurosport HD. I can only see a week ahead but so far on both those channels:

Tue 1900 - 2330 live team dressage final
Wed 2035 - 2200 live grand prix special
Thu 1900 - 2045 Reining individual final
Fri 1845 - (can't see when it ends as playing up just now)  Live dressage eventing

With all that the XC and SJ must be on as well.


----------



## bettysmum (27 September 2010)

I be watching when I can


----------



## pip6 (28 September 2010)

No endurance coverage though!!!!!

This is the biggest grwoing FEI sport, with a superb newly crowned champion. She may be Spanish but I'd still have loved the chance to watch Nobby taking on & beating all comers at fantastic speeds (one loop over 30kph). What an absolutely fantastic performance. You get to see races of this quality once in a blue moon, & we missed it because there was no coverage, balls!!!


----------



## tania01 (28 September 2010)

Anyone got a link,i cant find it on computer


----------



## paulineh (28 September 2010)

Unless endurance becomes more audience friendly they will never have it on TV

They would have to have cameras around the course, plus at the Vet Gate. With modern technology you would think that it could be done.

At this year WEG they has the large pulse meter which showed the crowd what was going on.

You could follow the competitors through the tracking system.

To be honest  the vet gates are very interesting the speed in which they cool the horses down to get their pulse rate down is great.
The eventing people can learn a lot from the endurance folk.


----------



## paulineh (28 September 2010)

Dressage to music is on the Red Button


----------



## welsh horse rider (28 September 2010)

and on the bbc website

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/equestrian/9040289.stm


----------



## vonno (30 September 2010)

Two Brits in the individual reining finals tonight!


----------



## Taffyhorse (30 September 2010)

Where can you find a full red button tv schedule? I have looked on the bbc website but I can't see any that lists all the programmes shown. 

If anyone can point me in the right direction, I'd be really grateful


----------



## Over2You (30 September 2010)

This is so annoying!! The BBC showed both the team and individual dressage, but there appears to be no coverage at all of the Kur. The only WEG coverage we're getting on Friday is the eventing dressage. Also, why did they not show more of the individuals last night? They only broadcast the final fifteen. Coverage was supposed to start at 19:00, yet when I went to the sport multi-screen, it had changed to 19:30. There was a graphic saying the dressage was about to start, but then a sports news loop started and it was the same thing over and over again for about half-an-hour. Surely to goodness, they could have started at the original time!

It would have been a national disgrace if they had done this to the world cup or an F-1 race!!


----------



## aro (30 September 2010)

For those who have sky, the cross country is being shown on eurosport at 4pm on Saturday.  Will be able to record this as I don't think you can record off the red button on the bbc.


----------



## Over2You (30 September 2010)

aro said:



			For those who have sky, the cross country is being shown on eurosport at 4pm on Saturday.  Will be able to record this as I don't think you can record off the red button on the bbc.
		
Click to expand...

You are correct - you cannot Sky+ ANY of the BBC's interactive services.  Heck, you can't even set a reminder!! With all the television related technology we have at our disposal, these things are an impossibility!!  It would be laughable if it weren't so darned irritating.


----------



## odd1 (30 September 2010)

i cant understand why they are not showing tomorrow nights Kur, it is the most interesting bit of dressage to watch


----------



## ChestnutConvert (30 September 2010)

I was just moaning about this on another thread, so there's not a lot of us to watch it but we can put bowls and other such stuff on. It's a sport that's been in this country for many many years and we don't all want to pay to watch our greats on tv!


----------



## trakehnersrock! (30 September 2010)

Oh blow it, I thought tomorrow's dressage was the Kür, not the Eventing dressage (nothing against the Eventing, obviously, I WANT BOTH!!!!). Why on earth aren't they showing the Kür -surely the most viewer friendly of all the drfessage for non-dressage folk?


----------



## ChestnutConvert (30 September 2010)

i would say lets start some sort of campaign! Without sounding like a kid....but will it really get listened to?


----------



## Over2You (30 September 2010)

Sarah_horsey said:



			i would say lets start some sort of campaign! Without sounding like a kid....but will it really get listened to?
		
Click to expand...

There's a very small possibility that it _might_ be listened to, but far too late as it is on tomorrow. 

Additionally, there appears to be NO coverage on Monday night. Neither on Eurosport or the BBC. Eurosport's reining coverage tonight was pathetic!! Flaming table tennis ran 10-15 minutes late, then the coverage ended about TWENTY minutes early. NO medal presentation or highlights of the competitors we had missed. 

This definitely warrants a complaint (or several!).


----------



## HBFsFriend (1 October 2010)

BBC red button schedule:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/tv_and_radio/5345480.stm

Saturday x-country on but not available to freeveiw veiwers?!

x-country coverage sunday eve   6pm-9.30


----------



## Puppy (1 October 2010)

So they aren't showing the Eventing showjumping?


----------



## Optimist (1 October 2010)

Am a little confused by the schedule according to the BBC.  They are showing live XC on Sat, then again on Sunday??  Do they mean the Show Jumping phase on Sunday?


----------



## bettysmum (1 October 2010)

enjoyin it so far if i can find it


----------



## welsh horse rider (1 October 2010)

Over2You said:



			You are correct - you cannot Sky+ ANY of the BBC's interactive services.  Heck, you can't even set a reminder!! With all the television related technology we have at our disposal, these things are an impossibility!!  It would be laughable if it weren't so darned irritating.
		
Click to expand...

if you select channel 301 which is the channel the bbc red button is shown on you can sky + is as i recorded the individual dressage the other night xx


----------



## Over2You (1 October 2010)

welsh horse rider said:



			if you select channel 301 which is the channel the bbc red button is shown on you can sky + is as i recorded the individual dressage the other night xx
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the tip. I'll be trying it out sometime soon.


----------



## Doncella (1 October 2010)

LHS said:



			We are in the minority, zillions more people watch footie than anything equestrian. Also for pure SJ fans it looks worse as the details read as if its only eventing SJing being shown.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but what about Darts and Snooker and Golf FGS.
We get the rubes sports don't we.
Don't get me going on swimming, Ski Sunday, FI and Boxing etc.


----------



## Laura Pain (1 October 2010)

Being a total thicko - how do i watch it online????? Sorry!


----------



## blackhorse09 (1 October 2010)

Laura Pain said:



			Being a total thicko - how do i watch it online????? Sorry!
		
Click to expand...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/olympic_games/7734185.stm

The BBC coverage should be appearing here methinks, or will be linked from here.

Eurosport Player & FEI TV have online coverage but it doesn't come free. Eurosport can be watched live via SkyPlayer but again only if you are an existing Sky customer. 

Hopefully the BBC will show the eventing XC online or it won't be viewable without paying somewhere along the line!


----------



## Over2You (1 October 2010)

welsh horse rider said:



			if you select channel 301 which is the channel the bbc red button is shown on you can sky + is as i recorded the individual dressage the other night xx
		
Click to expand...

I totally forgot about what is actually on Sky channel 301 when I responded the last time. It is Sky's Premiere movie channel. Seems that 301 is the Freeview red button channel. Looks as if there still isn't any way of recording off the interactive services with Sky.


----------



## welsh horse rider (1 October 2010)

Over2You said:



			I totally forgot about what is actually on Sky channel 301 when I responded the last time. It is Sky's Premiere movie channel. Seems that 301 is the Freeview red button channel. Looks as if there still isn't any way of recording off the interactive services with Sky. 

Click to expand...

i'm not sure then hun i don't have sky but i'll ask my god mother who has sky xx


----------



## Laura Pain (1 October 2010)

Thank you ever so Blackhorse! im such a doofus!!!!


----------



## tootsietoo (2 October 2010)

I'm trying to find the cross country on red button now and no luck!  Am I being a complete techno-idiot?  I've red buttoned on BBC1 and cannot find equestrian listed at all, apart from a news headline.  Is it on?

Thanks!


----------



## anj789 (2 October 2010)

online here now!
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/equestrian/9040289.stm


----------



## Megan_T (2 October 2010)

If any of you lovely people can tell me the peice of music that Edward Gal used in his test with Totilas I will love you forever  xxx


----------



## tootsietoo (2 October 2010)

thanks so much anj.  Got it now!


----------



## Mickyjoe (2 October 2010)

Watching it on FEI TV. Great clear for Sam Watson!!!


----------



## salp (2 October 2010)

My BBC coverage has ended!!  There's still horses to go!!  What the xxxx are the BBC playing at?


----------



## sakura (2 October 2010)

my BBC's still going! I was about to say it's great that despite the delays they've not ended it .. ?!!


----------



## MagicMelon (3 October 2010)

Anyone know what time the SJ is on today?


----------



## Puppy (3 October 2010)

6pm I believe


----------



## greylady (3 October 2010)

what crap, telling us that the cross country was on the red button,,,,,, no flipping good if you don't have sky,,,, why do we have to miss this again,,,,,, hecks if it was football, we'd be forced to watch it,,,,,, just not good enough!!!


----------



## MagicMelon (3 October 2010)

Thanks Puppy - will tune it at 6pm. 

greylady - If you dont have sky, you can still watch it online via the BBC website


----------



## Megan_T (3 October 2010)

greylady said:



			what crap, telling us that the cross country was on the red button,,,,,, no flipping good if you don't have sky,,,, why do we have to miss this again,,,,,, hecks if it was football, we'd be forced to watch it,,,,,, just not good enough!!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear  very true though. Sadly football gets everything it wants...

I'm lucky enough to have sky and watched the coverage on Eurosport HD - which I have to say was brilliant. Constant, live coverage for hours and hours.... I expect the same today for the SJ at 6pm. Sadly I will be ejected to the other room as, guess what, the football is on... grrr...

.. although, he did let me watch HOURS of the XC yesterday, so I shouldn't moan! Lol.


----------



## BBH (4 October 2010)

The biggest shame is that we have to dart all over the show for any coverage at all, the only think missing from Sky as Desmond Lynam said in sats telegraph is an audience and for those that don't have sky you have to find snippets between the sign up FEITV, BBC red button, BBCi and it gets more hassle than its worth tbh.


----------



## Puppy (6 October 2010)

Very, very quick question: Are the BBC still showing SJing on the red button tonight? They were listed as doing so in the OP here, but this link:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/olympic_games/7734185.stm

Suggests not?!  

Massive thanks in advance to anyone who can answer as I've got to dash to a meeting right now.  xx


----------



## BBH (6 October 2010)

Post from Weezy in CR suggests SJ final on red button at 10.30pm tonight.


----------



## spaniel (6 October 2010)

Just to add my own moan......what about the para teams?????    Im sorry but I find the total lack of ANY recognition for world beaters like Lee and Anne absolutely insulting.
I too have scrabbled about for coverage over the last week and the total lack of news on terrestrial TV is shocking.  World Champions and yet still nothing of any note.  

I am boycotting coverage of Commonwealth Games in disgust.  It will NOT be viewed by me in our house.


----------



## Over2You (6 October 2010)

spaniel said:



			Just to add my own moan......what about the para teams?????    Im sorry but I find the total lack of ANY recognition for world beaters like Lee and Anne absolutely insulting.
I too have scrabbled about for coverage over the last week and the total lack of news on terrestrial TV is shocking.  World Champions and yet still nothing of any note.  

I am boycotting coverage of Commonwealth Games in disgust.  It will NOT be viewed by me in our house.
		
Click to expand...

Same here!! Just before I switched to Eurosport for the SJ yesterday, I checked the BBC's red button. I was stunned. SIX streams devoted to the Commonwealth Games PLUS what was being shown on BBC1/2 and presumably HD. I have also looked at the red button schedule for tonight and the rest of the week. It is NOT good news. There appears to be NOTHING!! 

Also agree on the lack of para-dressage coverage. It is beyond disgusting.


----------



## Puppy (7 October 2010)

Absolutely gutted that there was no showjumping on last night after coming home early specially for it - doh!


----------



## tiggs (7 October 2010)

Looks as if it might be online but not on red button from link above. Does anyone know if the individuals carry forward faults from the team round or is it a clean sheet?


----------



## sakura (7 October 2010)

I agree with everything said above, it really is an insult 

and yep ALL red button coverage for CW games plus BBC1 often BBC2 and BBC HD ......


----------



## Puppy (8 October 2010)

So the live coverage of the SJing, that was advertised as being on early this morning on the red button, isn't on?!!!   Very glad I was too knackered to get up early for it, but had hoped to catch some over my breakfast


----------



## tiggs (8 October 2010)

I think they got the days wrong, the individual sj doesn't start until tonight according to WEG schedule
http://www.alltechfeigames.com/competition/events.aspx?calid=10&id=234


----------



## Over2You (9 October 2010)

This is absolutely ridiculous! The final of the team jumping was shown on Tuesday night, yet the exact same coverage was repeated on Thursday, this morning, then again tonight (it is on right now!). That is over four hours of the SAME thing, when they could have been showing the likes of the Kur, endurance and para-dressage. I think Eurosport have well and truly lost the plot!!


----------



## stroppymare153 (9 October 2010)

on the plus side, Eurosport is (supposed to be) showing driving AND vaulting starting at 7:30.


----------



## ella139 (10 October 2010)

does anyone have a link to watch tonights showjumping on bbc online?


----------



## Burnttoast (10 October 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/equestrian/9040289.stm but I don't think they're running it. It's not working here, anyway. I'm off to bed. Useless BBC. See thread in NL cunningly titled Nooooo......


----------



## ladyt25 (10 October 2010)

I have just complained to the BBC as I am sooo sick of trying to record the WEG on the red button channel or whatever and them not even showing it!!! Just sat donw this morninbg and thought I'd watch the SJing but nooo, it was just common wealth games and then car racing. Thanks BBC. They need to get it right, surely it's not that hard? It's not the first timed they've messed up their scheduling for these horse events. hmm, wonder if they do the same with football??


----------



## killikyle (10 October 2010)

welsh horse rider said:



*the BBC will be showing Weg 2010 live online*



*Tuesday 28*

*Equestrian*

1900-2300 Live coverage of the World Equestrian Games, Kentucky.


*
Wednesday 29*

*Equestrian*

1930-2230 Live coverage of the World Equestrian Games, Kentucky.


*Saturday 2*

*Equestrian*

1400-2100 Live coverage of the World Equestrian Games - Cross Country.


*Sunday 3*

*Equestrian*

1800-2130 Live coverage of the World Equestrian Games - Cross Country.


*Wednesday 6*

*Equestrian*
2230-0230 Live coverage of the World Equestrian Games - Show Jumping.


*Friday 8*

*Equestrian*

0550-0905 Live coverage of the World Equestrian Games - Show Jumping.


*Sunday 10*

*Equestrian*

0100-0300 Live coverage of the World Equestrian Games - Show Jumping.
		
Click to expand...

LIES, ALL LIES (not by WHR I hasten to add). The Beeb are rubbish!!!!!

(This may be a theme to my posts today - BE WARNED lol).


----------

